# Meet up in Brighton



## LaurenPackman (Oct 24, 2013)

Hiiii!
Is anyone living in Brighton/Hove, I have just moved here with my partner who is at uni here, i'd love to have a meet up and introduce Ozzy to some little chi's as im trying to get him to interact with as many dogs as possible!


----------



## Molly n' me (Oct 11, 2013)

Yes! We're in Brighton! Molly is still learning how to behave with other doggies (she's 17 weeks) - at the moment she tends to bark and lunge at them through fear. How old is your little one?


----------



## LaurenPackman (Oct 24, 2013)

Ozzy is 3 and a half months and id love him to socialise a bit more as he hasnt met any other chis 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Molly n' me (Oct 11, 2013)

So sorry for the late reply! How is Ozzy getting on? I'd really love to get our two together, I just wouldn't want Molly to frighten your little Ozzy as she does bark/lunge/growl when she first encounters any other dog, regardless of size, once she's done that she does settle down and become relaxed and happy but it is the initial greeting she struggles with. it's up to you but I would totally understand if you'd rather wait until Molly has learnt some better manners so Ozzy's experiences with dogs and the outside are all positive ones... Have a think about it and just give me a shout if you fancy it.

Happy New Year! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tishabilly (Apr 4, 2014)

Hello, I live in Hove on the Brighton boarder. 
I have a 4 1/2 month Chihuahua called Rudie. It would be great to know some other chihuahuas he could play with. 
We have met a few in the park when we first started walking him but at the time he was too nervous to play with them as everything was new. Now he is much more assure of himself and loves playing with other dogs however we haven't bumped into a chihuahuas since. Tish


----------

